# What is going on?



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

For the 3rd, maybe 4th, I honestly forget time, my Kribs have layed eggs, and have nothing to show for them. Its the same routine, the male will attack the female now almost to death it seems. Why do the eggs keep getting eaten (no other tankmates)? Are they still learning?

thanks


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

how big are the kribs... what size tank, and whats the tankmates, what are your water parameters?


----------



## westafrica (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi!

If it is a young pair, keep hoping! Sometimes it takes 3-4 (maybe sometimes more) spawns to see fry!

Maybe you should add tankmates (dither fish like robust tetras or small barbs), depending on the size of the tank (if too small it may be a bad idea). In case hormons are to blame, it will allow the pair bonds to strenghten, and possibly avoid that male or female eats the eggs.

Other hypothesis : the eggs don't hatch. In that case your water quality may be to blame (NO3, pH, gH), please provide us with your water parameters.

Third case : one of the pairmembers is sterile. With the aquarium strain pulcher I wouldn't be that amazed about it, considering how far of the wild standards and of best practices regarding breeding the specimens of the european trade are...

Hope this helps


----------

